# Topics > Operating systems > Operating systems for robotics >  Robot Operating System (ROS)

## Airicist

Original authors:

Willow Garage
Stanford Artificial Intelligence Laboratory
Open Robotics

Website - ros.org

youtube.com/RosOrg

twitter.com/rosorg

Robot Operating System on Wikipedia

ROSCon 2015 on Vimeo

----------


## Airicist

TF ROS Tutorial:





TF ROS Tutorial: Part 1 of 4 

 Uploaded on Jun 8, 2010




> Part 1 of the TF tutorial at the PR2 Beta Workshop

----------


## Airicist

TF ROS Tutorial: Part 2 of 4 

Uploaded on Jun 8, 2010

----------


## Airicist

TF ROS Tutorial: Part 3 of 4 

Uploaded on Jun 8, 2010

----------


## Airicist

TF ROS Tutorial: Part 4 of 4 

Uploaded on Jun 8, 2010

----------


## Airicist

Book "Mastering ROS for Robotics Programming",  Lentin Joseph, 2015

mastering-ros.com

amazon.com/Mastering-Robotics-Programming-Lentin-Joseph/dp/1783551798

----------


## Airicist

"ROSCon 2015 recap and videos – part 1"

by Open Source Robotics Foundation
February 13, 2016

"ROSCon 2015 recap and videos – part 2"

by Open Source Robotics Foundation
Events  Learn March 23, 2016

"ROSCon 2015 recap and videos – part 3"

by Open Source Robotics Foundation
July 14, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Celebrating 9 Years of ROS"

by Open Source Robotics Foundation
December 28, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "ROS robotics projects"

by Lentin Joseph
April 4, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "How to start with self-driving cars using ROS"

by Ricardo Téllez
October 24, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Introducing ROS on Windows on Clearpath Robots

May 26, 2020




> We are excited to partner with Microsoft to bring ROS on Windows to our mobile robots and provide more choice and flexibility to the ROS developer community.  We currently support ROS on Windows on our Jackal UGV, with support for other robots to follow.  
> 
> Windows offers various benefits which are applicable to robotics scenarios. Firstly, Windows provides multilayered security advances that protect deployments, detect anomalies and remediates issues through its enterprise-grade Windows security framework.   Secondly, with Windows 10 IoT Enterprise and Azure IoT, users can take full advantage of cloud computing by offloading processes to the cloud or using cloud intelligence at the edge, for live decision making and autonomy.  Finally, developers can utilize the same familiar toolsets and developer environments like Visual Studio or Visual Studio Code with extensions for ROS to expedite application development on ROS.


"Clearpath Robotics announces support for ROS on Windows"

by Geoff Adams
May 26, 2020

Clearpath Robotics Inc.

----------


## Airicist

ROS applications 2020 @FZI

Jan 26, 2021




> Some highlights of robotic projects at FZI in 2020, all using ROS. 
> As ROS-Industrial member we are actively developing and contributing to the ROS environment, give ROS courses and integrate the newest solutions into real world applications.

----------


## Airicist2

ROS-Industrial 10 Year Anniversary Mash Up

Jul 7, 2022




> The ROS-Industrial open source project reached the 10 year mark and to celebrate we reached out to the community to share snippets of the great work they have been doing. ROS-I seeks to extend ROS and now ROS 2 to industrial relevant hardware and applications, and the community has been a key part in realizing the successes to date. Thanks to all those that submitted and we look forward to more success stories in the years to come! More info bout ROS-I at www.ros-i.org


rosindustrial.org

youtube.com/channel/UCXyGVRiCwUMc1gav-G7z2ew

twitter.com/ROSIndustrial

linkedin.com/company/ros-industrial

----------

